# Looking for kobold scalie rp



## Kaizi (Jan 20, 2019)

Hey there im looking for kobolds who will take care of a dragon who is need of caring.


----------



## Vixorous (Apr 19, 2019)

Kaizi said:


> Hey there im looking for kobolds who will take care of a dragon who is need of caring.


I have a Kobold who happens to have a gold fetish. The more gold you give them, the hornier they get. Theyd be much more than happy to taked care of you for the right price.


----------



## Pipistrele (Apr 19, 2019)

Hmmm, sounds cutesy. Any more info?


----------



## Vixorous (Apr 19, 2019)

Pipistrele said:


> Hmmm, sounds cutesy. Any more info?


Are you talking to me or him?


----------



## Pipistrele (Apr 19, 2019)

To Kaizi! I like dragons and have a kobold oc ^^ as long as age is proper of course - since it mentions nsfw, I would really like some proofcheck on age


----------



## Vixorous (Apr 19, 2019)

Oh... you know, id kind of like a bit of classification on gender too. Kaizi never mentioned if this was a mxf, mxm or fxf roleplay.


----------



## Kaizi (May 4, 2019)

Pipistrele said:


> To Kaizi! I like dragons and have a kobold oc ^^ as long as age is proper of course - since it mentions nsfw, I would really like some proofcheck on age



Sorry my email hasn't notifyed me that i got replys. I dont care about what gender really im male and i just turn 28 on april 29


----------



## Kaizi (May 4, 2019)

And sorry for late replys been busy with life


----------



## AshboundPhoenix (Jun 13, 2019)

Should you still be looking, I would be happy to help a dragon.


----------

